# What color couch and accents to go with birch?



## kayr0 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi, I'm 24 years old and just recently moved into a new studio apartment (rental - so I can't paint the walls). I'm having a lot of trouble trying to figure out what color sofa, coffee table, etc to purchase. I currently own ONLY birch/beech furniture, which includes an IKEA bookcase, chest of drawers, and kitchen table set.

The apartment is your basic rectangle with the door and closets on the left and two large windows on the right. The walls are an off-white and I have hardwood floors.

My problem is that I'd love to add color into the apartment but I don't know which color would go with the colors I currently have (or I guess you can say, the non-colors). My boyfriend suggested red, but I really dislike red. I was thinking sort of deep blue or a sky blue. I also love different shades of purple, my favorite being aubergine. I also wanted to know what color curtains to use to match the sofa and what color coffee table would go best.

My main concern is that with the birch/beech furniture and the white walls and hardwood floors, the colors won't match or look out of place. I would hate to have to buy a white sofa and birch coffee table.

Please help!! Thank you!


----------



## DepotDweller (Dec 20, 2007)

sounds like a clean slate/blank canvas to me! Choose 2 or 3 colors that go well together (refer to color wheel) Beautiful color schemes made easy and go with it. Perhaps get neutural curtains, and choose one of the colors you choose and get some fabric to drape over the top. AOL Image Search results for "draping curtains" if you like shades of purple, maybe a light shade, a deep shade and one other complimentary color from the wheel would be 3 good choices. Don't limit yourself to solids once you purchase the main items. Find pillows and accessories with cool patterns you like w/like colors. just a thought...........


----------



## smokersundae (Jul 24, 2009)

Just wondering what furniture you chose for your birch color? I currently have a deep purple couch and loveseat with a Kalidescope painting on the wall, very retro/modern. I'm looking the right color to paint the walls in the living room. Any ideas? Please let me know your thoughts.


----------

